# help green water



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a bad case of green water. I tried turning lights off for a couple of days and it worked but its back I dose all ferts and Co2 and ideas of how to get rid of it or is UV the only way to go. Thanks


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Well green water is caused by low or fluctuating nutrients/co2 or an ammonia spike.

Are you using diy co2?

What fertz are you using and dosing regimen?

Have you had a fish or invert die?


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

It pressurized CO2 and does mircro and macros every other day havent had anything die in there that i know of. Did a major trim maybe need to cut back on dosing since not as many plants in there taking up the nutrients.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Maybe increase water change amount.

What type of filter?


----------



## art_b (Sep 2, 2006)

How's the water flow in your filter ? When I replace the impeller on my canister filter, green water never came back.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

Flow is decent its a magnum 350 maybe ill put some carbon in it would that help i know it will take some of ferts out but ill do anything to rid of the green water. Will clean filter out and try that maybe it is time for a new impeller as I have had it for a few years.


----------



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

I would recommend more water changes within the week. Maybe 2-3 times a week with each time around 40% water changes or so. That's from my experience of getting rid of algae. Good luck!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I've only found two sure things that work for GW. That is a UV and a Diatom Filter. Water changes from my experience will not help. Sometimes GW goes away with time, but it could be a while. If you can set it up in line the UV is the best since you pretty much set it and forget it. I ran mine 24/7 without any negative effects on plants or put on when you need it.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

houseofcards said:


> I've only found two sure things that work for GW. That is a UV and a Diatom Filter. Water changes from my experience will not help. Sometimes GW goes away with time, but it could be a while. If you can set it up in line the UV is the best since you pretty much set it and forget it. I ran mine 24/7 without any negative effects on plants or put on when you need it.


Where can I get a decent one at since I am looking at a new filter as well. I have tried WC and it does nothing. And what do you think is better diatom for UV comparing price and usefulness.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Really depends how big you tank is, but generally speaking if your using a cansister filter a 9watt UV inline is all you need. I used the 9watt turbo twist with my eheim on my 72g and it worked great.


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

UV will clear it up faster then anything. The diatom filter I use is a H.O.T. Magnum with Diatomacous earth I purchase at a pool supply store very cheaply. The diatom filter will help but it won't clear it completely as it will just continue to grow exponentially before you can clear it all up. Get the UV and it will be gone in a matter of hours. Water changes will make it worse as you are just feeding it with the new water your putting into the tank.


----------



## Reginald2 (Feb 8, 2009)

I just had a bought of green water. I chose not to buy an UV sterilizer. I cut back on natural light (I.E. closed the blinds), cut back on tank lighting, and added a thirty minutes with no tank light in the middle of the day. A couple of weeks later, I did a massive water change and it seems all good. My tank did look crappy for a couple of weeks though.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks like im getting a UV then since it seems like that is the way to go. Tank is a 75 gal so guess 9 watt is way to go. When I get this should I leave it on all the time after the water is clear thanks


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

HOC do you think the JBJ filter with UV would work as I dont know much about them its an all in one unit of should get seperate units. Found the turbo twist for 120. and also the top of water has some type f film on it like an oil slick. Thanks for all the help everyone as this is first time with this everything was going good for a while


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

I agree with everyone about using UV. After I installed mine about a year ago my tank has been free from green water algae blooms. I only have a 5 watt unit and it works fine in my 52 gal tank. 

Just one important point, UV works based on exposure time. That means if the water passes through the unit too fast, it will not work properly. Usually, you cannot connect the UV to your filter outlet. Typically, you need to install a bypass from your filter outlet to the UV unit to regulate the flow through the sterilizer. This is not hard to do but you need some plumbing to go with the unit.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

Just one important point, UV works based on exposure time. That means if the water passes through the unit too fast, it will not work properly. Usually, you cannot connect the UV to your filter outlet. Typically, you need to install a bypass from your filter outlet to the UV unit to regulate the flow through the sterilizer. This is not hard to do but you need some plumbing to go with the unit.[/QUOTE]

Ray can you direct me to a link in what parts I would need to do this or can i just go to plumbing dept and get it from there. Is it just a valve thing that you can open and close pretty much. thanks


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

new2plnts said:


> Ray can you direct me to a link in what parts I would need to do this or can i just go to plumbing dept and get it from there. Is it just a valve thing that you can open and close pretty much. thanks


Try here. It is for a Fluval filter but the diagram is what you need.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...ost414367.html


----------



## adechazal (Nov 12, 2008)

new2plnts, I see you are on the path for UV so go for it. Just wanted to note that I have used a Magnum 350 with diatom cartridge and the powder to clear green water in my 180g. I figured since you are already using a Magnum 350 you may want to try the diatom method since there is a diatom cartridge available for that unit. Cheaper/less time consuming than UV if you don't have a recurring issue.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

ray-the-pilot said:


> Try here. It is for a Fluval filter but the diagram is what you need.
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...ost414367.html


The link is not working Ray


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

Try this link:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/attachment.php?attachmentid=7555&d=1221058202


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

Ordered turbo twist 9 watt today hopefully get it at the end of this week as I cant stand the green water any longer. for now am just going hook it in to my magnum 350. They use 5/8 pipe right as I bought some new line and ball valves.


----------



## 98dsul (Feb 13, 2009)

save your self some cash. stop feeding the algae with ferts and reduce your lighting by half or less. give it some time to clear up on its own. If you end up putting the uv sterlizer in be prepaired for thread algae. It is even worse.


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

UV filter is probably great if you don't have quarantine tank for new fishes as the main purpose is to kill water born pathogens. That is the main purpose, the fact that as a side effect, it kills everything it touches may not be the best of things for the aquarium ecosystem. If the primary reason for getting uv filter is for killing green water I would not get it unless it's last resort. Remember it's expensive to purchase and once you have it, you have the recurring cost of replacing the bulb ever year or two and it is yet another electric appliance for the aquarium. Your aquarium was unbalanced at one point, uv only mask the problem. The best thing is to remove the green water with DIY home filter that I came up with or use other methods suggested and try planting more fast growing plants to out compete the algae. If you don't have plants, than your solution is pretty simple, turn off the light. The algae will die and your fish will have no problem having no light for a while. Happy aquarium keeping!


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

So my green water cleared up without me doing anything. I went away for a few days and didnt dose any ferts. When I came back the water was clearer than it ever has been. So I started dosing again but less than what I was doing before. So now I have the UV but havent hooked it up yet. Would you still hook it up incase it comes back or just hold on to it.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

new2plnts said:


> So my green water cleared up without me doing anything. I went away for a few days and didnt dose any ferts. When I came back the water was clearer than it ever has been. So I started dosing again but less than what I was doing before. So now I have the UV but havent hooked it up yet. Would you still hook it up incase it comes back or just hold on to it.


If you don't need it I wouldn't bother hooking it up. If you get GW again you can always connect it realizing it might not stay away without it. That being said the UV can have other benefits for fish as well by killing parasites assuming your flow rate is correct for that.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

houseofcards said:


> If you don't need it I wouldn't bother hooking it up. If you get GW again you can always connect it realizing it might not stay away without it. That being said the UV can have other benefits for fish as well by killing parasites assuming your flow rate is correct for that.


That was my thinking about the other benefits in killing harmful parasites that my fish could get. Maybe I will just plumb in it since I have everything I need like ball valves and such. Maybe turn it once a week for a day?


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

new2plnts said:


> That was my thinking about the other benefits in killing harmful parasites that my fish could get. Maybe I will just plumb in it since I have everything I need like ball valves and such. Maybe turn it once a week for a day?


I think if you have it you should use it.

UV will eliminate "floating" bacteria, parasites and algae in your water. If you have a well maintained system it will reduce the levels of "problem bugs" to drinking water levels.

In addition, UV will reduce dissolved TOC's (total organic carbon compounds) which may reduce levels of other algae in your tank.

I'd keep it on 24/7


----------



## drtechno (Mar 31, 2009)

it seems you have alot of free nutrients in the water, stop dosing your plants, it has to get into the soil before it is effective.

if you have an over the side filter, put a small house plant that has roots in your filter. this will suck up the nutrients in the water, but leave the nutrients in the soil for the aquadic plants. 

also cut down on your photo period, 
it should be no more than 8-10 hours max but cut it down to 4-7 hrs use a timer.

and make sure you have all windows around them shaded. morning and afternoon direct sunlight shining into tanks can cause this too.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

My feeling is that this wasn’t directed to me. You need to link your post to the “new2plnts” poster not to “ray-the-pilot”


----------

